# July 2009 - Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You forgot the poll


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It's up now, but Ike's missing  He was there a minute ago.....anyway, I voted!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmmm..... a lot of these puppies don't look so puppy-ish! I realize they are still pups til a year, but when I think of a puppy calendar, I think of pups that are probably 12-13 weeks old or less, little chubby golden fur-balls.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. My vote went to Liknwisky; great shot


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

paula bedard said:


> It's up now, but Ike's missing  He was there a minute ago.....anyway, I voted!


 
This was in the rules for photo submission:

*And just a reminder... Golden Retriever puppies only, for the calendar contest.*

That is also why your photo was removed.
Admin


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought the photo Paula entered was Ike from when he was a puppy??? We are allowed to submit photos of our older dogs as puppies, right? I hope so, because I was planning on submitting a puppy photo of Dax from when I first got him, but it looks more like fall in the pics, so I was going to wait until fall.


Tiffany


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it's because there was a partial human form in the pic...Me . It was up at first, which is what confused me, but another pic does has a gentlemen sitting with a pup in his lap??? I just figured I'd be cropped out of the pic....maybe I should have cropped it first.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

There appears to be an older golden in this contest. Are puppies 1 and younger? Also there are puppies in the other contest and a Halloween pic. Those don't meet the criteria for the contest. Why aren't they removed or moved to the correct contest?

Sorry, I posted this before the above posts had shown up.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

This is so hard to only choose one. So many great puppies. PuppyZoo won my vote.


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you. It was so much fun running and playing with the pups in the daisy field on our property! Couldn't resist having a "picnic" with our homemade basket!


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

Tough one! puppy pictures are always adorable. the thing was choosing something "July-related"


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Kasper-pa
That is such a lovely spontaneous shot!! Got my vote!°!

TM


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish i could give every dog at least one vote.!!!!!

Feel guilty seeing dogs without a vote


----------

